# PhotoGene & PhotoSmith



## wblink (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

Is anyone using these (iPad) apps?
PhotoGene is for editing, PhotoSmith for Sync.
Would like to import from camera to iPad (possible), do some work with PhotoGene (possible) and then use PhotoSmith to Sync and there is my problem.
I ONLY want transfers FROM iPad to LightRoom and certainly NOT the other way around and NO NO NO sync!!!!


----------



## clee01l (May 27, 2012)

Why not just use iCloud's (Windows) Download Folder as the LR AutoImport Watch folder? Let the iPad copy the images to the PhotoStream. Then with iCloud installed on Windows, iCloud will bring everything in its Photostream into a designated folder on Windows. If that is the LR watch folder, it will be magically imported into LR by the time you get to your PC.

FWIW, I use PS Express and iPhoto for editing om my iPad


----------



## wblink (May 28, 2012)

I don't like iCloud, too many eyes and ears. But I don't want to use wireless connectivity. The idea is to work on shots during my trip and when home import them into LR. PhotoSmith looked like the best way to me. See the description in the appstore.
I should be able to use all LR tags, and data, but I don't want a full LR catalog on my iPad, and then again, maybe that is needed for PhotSAmith to do it's trick.

Why PhotoGene: don't know, just started it, looked pretty good from the description. Will have to try.


----------

